# Game Discussion - Week of Dec 28 / Jan 3



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What an ugly victory by Syracuse tonight. On the bright side - turn the ball over 20 times (most unforced), and give up 23 offensive rebounds, and still beat a fairly good team on the road.

Turnovers had not really been an issue this year, and many did not come off the pressure of Seton Hall.

Seton Hall was difficult to read in terms of going forward - Syracuse gave them many an extra chance with sloppy turnovers, but Hall shot poorly. Shot only 34%, 27% from three. They seem to be to be very vulnerable to any team that slows it down. There offense is not too sophisticated.... Hazell can create decent looks in abundance, but just doesn't hit them at a good rate... the NCAA version of Jamal Crawford. There offence is basicallly let Hazell chuck and crash the boards, which they are good at.

And finally a totally irrelevant observation - facially, Seton Hall may be the ugliest team in America.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Is Seton Hall any good outside of Hazell? I have not gotten a chance to watch them this year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Conn-Cinci matchup should be quite entertaining


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Seton Hall has turned out to be very disappointing. Started off 8-0 with a double digit win @ Cornell, then lost three of four. Their losses are all to very good teams, but they have to start winning some of these games if they're going to get an at-large bid. With two of their next three conference games coming @ UConn and @ Georgetown, it looks like they're going to get off to an ugly 1-4 conference start. 

They have plenty of talent after Hazell - I feel like he thinks he has to do too much when they play better teams and that effects them negatively. In their three losses he's shooting 37% overall and 24% from deep.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dyson and Stephenson are really talented wings. Fun game to watch.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im enjoying the speed on the floor with Kemba Walker and Lance Stephenson...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Am i just looking up from my computer screen at the wrong times or does UConn's guards consistently take some really bad shots? They're real aggressive attacking the basket, which I'm fine with, but they take some really bad contested pull-up jumpers. Some of these shots aren't even hitting any rim.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

this is a fun game uc/uconn


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Uconn needs work on offense, too dependent on Dyson.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Is Seton Hall any good outside of Hazell? I have not gotten a chance to watch them this year.


Pope is a nice player - they have atheltes that crash the boards well. But I don't see many creative offensive players on that team. That being said there has to be a better offence then they run now through Hazelll in terms of the # of shots he gets - he chucks way too much IMO - he has to find that happy medium. He is only a 41%-30% shooter. 

Plus he is averaging an assist per game... he is not a chucker that creates 2 or 3 easy looks each game as he is crowded. Of course he does attract double teams which aids there o-rebounding.

Seton Hall with its recent losses even against great teams has dug themselves a little hole, and getting out of it may difficult in the Big East.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

as i sit here watching the arkansas-baylor game.... we're several of you gushing over michael washington last year? he looks like just a decent player to me. am i missing something?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Some interesting results tonight that could bear important selection Sunday.

Northwestern over Illinois (assuming there lead holds up) - Top 100 Road Wins are always a great way to get over .500 in conference. This would be a big win (and as I type this they are down four) Its also interesting since it has been so long since they have made the tourney. Maybe its there year.

Cincinnati over UConn - Of course the quality of this victory will depend on whether UConn gets there act together or not. But UConn has the potential to be a top 15 team still with there talent.

UAB loses at Virginia - A Virginia team that is likely to be well at the bottom of the ACC. If UAB is on the bubble, this is one of those damning defeats, when they start comparing bubble resumes.

William and Mary wins at Maryland - William and Mary now has wins over Richmond at Home, Wake and Maryland on the road. Certainly a nice little resume of quality victories if it has a good enough CAA that it will be a very real contender for an at-large selection in March. They are 9-2, only losses at UConn, and in triple overtine on the road against a very solid Harvard team. So they leave OOC with no bad losses, and three quality wins.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Actually Virginia isnt that bad this season, they will probably be at the bottom of the ACC but I think that says more about the conferences strength than Virginia.
Landesberg and Mike Scott are pretty legit


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, that's not a bad loss, but they could have used a decent road victory to add to their resume. Virginia will be towards the bottom, but they're still going to win at least six conference games.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ok, so they may not win the league or anything, but it's nice to see Indiana at least competitive again. I really hope Crean continues to get good players to come to Bloomington.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> Ok, so they may not win the league or anything, but it's nice to see Indiana at least competitive again. I really hope Crean continues to get good players to come to Bloomington.


With Creek gone, the rest of the season could turn ugly.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

oh absolutely, but winning by like 7 at the half against Michigan (ya, ya, a Michigan team that hasn't done jack this year yet) is moderately encouraging. i mean, they're starting like 4 underclassmen.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, if they can win this game that would be a good win for them, regardless of how disappointing Michigan has been.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Huge loss for Michigan, didnt know one of Doc's kids played for IU


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Huge loss for Michigan, didnt know one of Doc's kids played for IU


They had no chance of making the tournament, anyways.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Good win for IU. Harris didnt have the game I expected out of him. Jeremiah rivers is a pretty good player. I was impressed by verdell jones as well.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i like jeremiah rivers a lot. he's a solid guard. pretty good decision making. HB, I had forgotten this, but he's the one that transferred from Georgetown. He's a redshirt sophomore, I believe.

i'd like that family even more if austin came to duke


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

TM said:


> i like jeremiah rivers a lot. he's a solid guard. pretty good decision making. HB, I had forgotten this, but he's the one that transferred from Georgetown. He's a redshirt sophomore, I believe.
> 
> i'd like that family even more if austin came to duke


Yeah I've watched a few games. He's pretty solid and has some good vision. And he's a redshirt junior I believe.

Word is that if Knight goes to UF. Austin will be at duke.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tennessee and Memphis are going at it. The rivalry didn't go anywhere when Cal left. Elliot Williams has two personal fouls just a few minutes into the game though...that's not good for Memphis at all.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> Actually Virginia isnt that bad this season, they will probably be at the bottom of the ACC but I think that says more about the conferences strength than Virginia.
> Landesberg and Mike Scott are pretty legit


Its more about the "optics" and the potential signigicance of the loss to a committee then reality (which CP is right is not a really bad loss). if they are on the bubble on Selection Sunday... this is probably the loss that will hurt them the most... losing to one of the worst teams (sub 100 RPI) in a BCS conference even on the road, is going to hurt you when the committee starts comparing wins and losses of a non BCS team versus a BCS team.

That's why I picked the game as one that might have some impact come Selection Sunday. It was a bad loss, because they needed to win, not because of the team.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

WTF happened to the Penn program. 0-8?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I think UAB will be okay...the CUSA should be good for multiple bids and they have a good shot at getting the auto bid. If not, they have wins over Cincy and Butler and can pick up some more good wins during conference play.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im more impressed with Jon Scheyer playing out of position than I ever was with Greg Paulus.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That's Denzel Washington's boy out there for Penn number 11.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

This is the longest Duke game I've ever watched, and there's STILL 2:30 left


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Meanwhile I think Richmond is still beating Wake @ WF


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Wake Forest gets it done good game, Some good action today, the conference season is starting up...
ok Im going out to celebrate but tommrow Im gonna be up for Purdue/West Virginia for sure


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Matt Bouldin and Gonzaga look totally different tonight. Obviously not the same competition, but they're much more aggressive. Bouldin actually looks like he knows where he's at.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Not trying to take anything away from Gonzaga, but Oklahoma is not a good team right now. They're just too young, have no bench, and are porous defensively. Amazing how quickly things can change...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Not trying to take anything away from Gonzaga, but Oklahoma is not a good team right now. They're just too young, have no bench, and are porous defensively. Amazing how quickly things can change...


Yeah, don't give be shy to give Gonzaga any credit.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> Matt Bouldin and Gonzaga look totally different tonight. Obviously not the same competition, but they're much more aggressive. Bouldin actually looks like he knows where he's at.


He just came off a concussion, he looked lost against Duke.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Sudanese duo of Kong and Arop will soon be known commodities in the college basketball circles.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TINY JUST broke the BACKBOARD!!!! And didn't dunk it. HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I was pissed that my sports package is not picking up the Syracuse game.

I think now I'm probably not happier watching it. 

UPSET alert - Syracuse down by nine at home to Pitt, with nine to go.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Down down down down down 

Harangody is a damn good player, too bad not much talent on that team.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yeah, don't give be shy to give Gonzaga any credit.


Yeah, I remember a month ago when I was telling you how bad the Zags perimeter defense was and you came up with all this crap about how it wasn't a problem. Well, in the notable games since that argument, Gonzaga's opponents have shot 20-50 (40%) from deep. Absolutely pitiful. You want me to give them credit after a 35 point drubbing on a neutral court to Duke? Yeah, I think I'll pass. Congrats on beating the worst team in the Big 12. Well done.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Games not over yet, but they just let Illinois come all the way back from being down 21. Yikes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good game, Illini fought back hard.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Yeah, I remember a month ago when I was telling you how bad the Zags perimeter defense was and you came up with all this crap about how it wasn't a problem. Well, in the notable games since that argument, Gonzaga's opponents have shot 20-50 (40%) from deep. Absolutely pitiful. You want me to give them credit after a 35 point drubbing on a neutral court to Duke? Yeah, I think I'll pass. Congrats on beating the worst team in the Big 12. Well done.


and that loss to Duke will be the last one of the season. 3 losses and winning out the conference will get us a nice seed come March.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> and that loss to Duke will be the last one of the season. 3 losses and winning out the conference will get us a nice seed come March.


For some reason I think you're biased. Gonzaga will be an underdog when they play @ St. Mary's and @ Memphis.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> and that loss to Duke will be the last one of the season. 3 losses and winning out the conference will get us a nice seed come March.


I've seen this movie before. It ends with a choke in the NCAA tournament.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Down down down down down
> 
> Harangody is a damn good player, too bad not much talent on that team.


There is talent, Brey just refuses to coach the defensive side of the ball or to develop his guards.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> and that loss to Duke will be the last one of the season. 3 losses and winning out the conference will get us a nice seed come March.


I smell a sig bet, probably the safest bet of 2010 thus far.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hahahaha this is gonna get good


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

We handled business today at temple. Really proud of the way the jayhawks performed especially sherron.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Morris twins looked impressive also


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Seton Hall with their 4th loss (all by single digits, two in OT) in their last 5 games after an 8-0 start. In those losses, they've missed 40 free throws while their opponents have gone 79% from the line. That could end up being the difference between a team dancing in March and one that's simply disappointed on Selection Sunday.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Herb Pope is the main culprit. The dude is getting to the line a lot and missing.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Holy crAp I just saw Chandler parsons hit a 60ft shot to beat nc state in ot!!!!


----------

